# Nissan Leaf BMS



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

miko81 said:


> Hi guys
> Iam wondering did someone manage to use this Leaf BMS or all of you go with another BMS.
> 
> Thanks


This BMS controlled via CAN BUS. So if You have other Leaf electronics You can assemble and connect everything to the working condition. Of course You will need to use the same battery pack from leaf.


----------



## miko81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ai! said:


> This BMS controlled via CAN BUS. So if You have other Leaf electronics You can assemble and connect everything to the working condition. Of course You will need to use the same battery pack from leaf.


Hi

I would use it with Nissan batterys but in another car, that is whay Iam asking.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes you can use this as a BMS you can use something luckily someone has already hacked it for you and written a program. 

Find the pin outs of the BMS for the 12v and GND and the CAN high and low and connect it up to a reader, you can then use the TORQUE application to read the voltages etc from the can bus.

have a quick google and you should be able to find this.


----------



## lawn cart (Aug 9, 2013)

I am using 5 modules out of a leaf in an electric lawn mower. I was wondering if I should worry about a BMS? And if so, where would I find something that would work?


----------



## gregski (Sep 6, 2011)

miko81 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would use it with Nissan batterys but in another car, that is whay Iam asking.


old thread I know, but I feel like it was a good question and we never heard how it turned out, also I do not like orphaned threads or starting a new one for a question someone has already asked, it just clutters up the forum, hope you understand, so if the original poster can give us some feedback that would be beneficial, or anyone can comment for that matter, I followed the CAN Bus comment which of course everything talks CAN Bus on a car type of thing, the question is what consumes it and can manage the batteries during charge and operation right?


----------



## MilesZX40SAD (Dec 30, 2019)

I've been trying to find an inexpensive BMS option for my Vectrix VX-1 converted from NiMH cells to 19 gen2 LEAF modules. I was hoping a used LEAF BMS would work for fewer modules, but it sounds like it would be a lot of work: Nissan Leaf BMS & Charger with P&S conversion.


----------

